# You don't see too many of these at the mall (Ford GT)



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I've seen a few of these on the road, and of course, at car shows, but this is the first one I've seen just parked at the mall. I don't think I would have picked black as a color for this car. Fortunately, I had my real camera with me. The images are thumbnailed - click for a larger image.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

guy doesn't even know how to park


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

He was parked about as far away from any of the stores as you can get (and pretty close to where I was parked - except I already had the right side end spot :eeps. If I drove a car like that to a mall, I'd probably park it that way too.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

so sexy


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Hey..*

That guy is a friend of Neverana I think...
Hmm....


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice juxtapostion Cliff, Ford GT and TJ-Max.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

beauport said:


> Nice juxtapostion Cliff, Ford GT and TJ-Max.


Or Best Buy in the 4th photo


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

WILLIA///M said:


> so sexy


:stupid:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> guy doesn't even know how to park


He has to park that way to ensure he'll be able to get his doors open enough to get in.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Cliff3 said:


> Or Best Buy in the 4th photo


Or the forlorn looking little Neon in the back of the 5th photo :rofl:

I really like the black on the GT. Too bad I will never own one!


----------



## bzap (May 15, 2006)

I love it when people park that way, even with exotics. I always try and park next to them to piss them off, even when they are like 400 feet from the nearest car.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

bzap said:


> I love it when people park that way, even with exotics. I always try and park next to them to piss them off, even when they are like 400 feet from the nearest car.


That's nice that you enjoy being an asshole. The world needs more of people like you.:thumbup:


----------



## bzap (May 15, 2006)

hugh1850 said:


> That's nice that you enjoy being an asshole. The world needs more of people like you.:thumbup:


Wooo. relax it was a joke. and do you think parking all crooked is not?


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

bzap said:


> Wooo. relax it was a joke. and do you think parking all crooked is not?


In an empty portion of a parking lot, a quarter of a mile from the building entrance, w/ $150,000 exotic automobile? No. To be an asshole you have to affect a fellow human. Somebody parking in such away doesn't inconvenience anyone.

If you think that qualifies someone as an asshole, I'm willing to argue that someone may have an inferiority complex.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

bzap said:


> Wooo. relax it was a joke. and do you think parking all crooked is not?


Plaz is right. Because the GT's doors take half the roof with them when you open them, you've got to open them the whole way in order to get into the car. Park your GT next to another car in a normal parking space, and you won't be able to get out of the car. Parking straight even in an empty section of the lot risks someone parking next to you, and you not being able to get back in to the car.

Oddly, the first thing I thought of when I saw the thread title is "hope someone doesn't park next to him."


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Excellent pics, Cliff! :thumbup: 


.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I wonder what he bought... Turtle Wax? 

Great photos, Cliff :thumbup:


----------



## bzap (May 15, 2006)

hugh1850 said:


> ...w/ $150,000 exotic automobile?...


I still have trouble with the idea that a Ford is considered an Exotic car. I think the GT is cool, its hayday was before my generation though.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

bzap said:
 

> I still have trouble with the idea that a Ford is considered an Exotic car. I think the GT is cool, its hayday was before my generation though.


The original rocked. There's a Cobra club that meets every Saturday for breakfast at a restaurant near my local bicycle shop, and I've seen the odd Ford GT in attendance when I've happened to be in the neighborhood on a Saturday morning. 40 years old and it still looks hot. :thumbup:


----------



## impulsebrklyn (Aug 5, 2005)

bzap said:


> I love it when people park that way, even with exotics. I always try and park next to them to piss them off, even when they are like 400 feet from the nearest car.


I hate people that do that. It pisses my the F off.


----------

